# توفير كافة العماله



## عزوالعقلي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نحن شركة المعقبين ترخيص رقم 37 سودانية لتوفير خدمات الموارد البشرية بما فيها خدمات التوظيف/ استقدام العمالةمن السودان لشركات ومؤسسات كبيرة ومتوسطةالمستوىوجامعات والمستشفيات والمصانع والورش الفنية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

وكذلك استقدام العمال لكافة الصناعات ومجال الاعمال المتعددة ومقرناالخرطوم العمارات غرب السفارة السعوديةنوفر جميع الكوادر الهندسية والادارية والطبية والفنية والمهنية وكافة القوى العاملة 

المهندسين جميع الاختصاصات بكلوريوس ودبلوم+ رسامين+ مساحين +مبرمجين الخ

الاداريين = مدراء كافة الاختصاصات +محاسبين +معلمين+ محاميين+صحفيين+سكرتير+ امين مخزن+مندوبين الخ

الطبيين = اطباء كافة الاختصاصات دكتوراه بكلوريوس+ ممرضين +فنيين اشعة +صيادلة

الفنيين = فني صيانة حاسب الي +فني صيانة جوالات+فني تبريد وتكييف+فني كهربائي+فني الكترونيات+فني تلفزيونات + فني المنيوم +فني ديكور+ فني صيانة مطابع الخ 

المهنيين=فورمن جميع الاختصاصات+ميكانيك ثقيل خفيف+كهربائي سيارت+كهربائي مباني+سمكري+صباغ سيارات+لحام+ حداد+ حداد مسلح + نجار+نجار مسلح +مليسن +بناءطوب+معلمين سيراميك+معلمين رخام+ معلمين جبس+بنائين +صباغين +سائقين خفيف +سائقين ثقيل +عمال مقاولات + عمال نظافة +كوافير+ حلاقين+قصابين+خياطين+طباخين+بائعين +عمال صالة +بقالين +عمال تربية مواشي الخ من جميع المهن

ونوفر ايضا طاقم المضيفات والمدرسين والمبرمجين وفنيين الاتصالات والتكنلوجيا والمساعدين والمزيد المزيد في كل من القطاعات التالية 

قطاع الانشاء والتعمير والمقاولات

قطاع الصناعات

قطاع الصيانة

قطاع المطاعم

قطاع المستشفيات

قطاع الفنادق

قطاع السفر والسياحة والطيران

قطاع البنوك

قطاع النظافة

قطاع الخدمات

قطاع التدريب والتعليم

قطاع الامن

قطاع النفط والغاز

قطاع التجارة

والمزيد المزيد 

و كون ان اختصاصنا في مجال تصدير القوه العاملة فهي مسؤولية كبيرة علينا لاننا نحرص دائما بتزويد عملائنا الكرام بأفضل الخدمات وذلك عن طريق توفير درجة عالية من الكفاءة الفنية والبشرية

شركتنا مدعومة بمجموعة [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]للاستفسار : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] المدير التنفيذي للشركة :عزالدين البشير العقلي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الخرطوم _العمارات شارع 29 غرب السفارة السعودية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]هاتف : 00249912374489 [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]فاكس : 00249157904064[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]جوال 00249912374489[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]E-mail[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]azzo121 @gmail.com[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]







[/FONT]


----------



## الروند (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: توفير كافة العماله*

بتقدرو تاخدو فلسطينيه ؟


----------

